# Maker? Model?



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Considering this one but would like to know more about it. Any help is much appreciated. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2014)

THAT is WAY kool!!!!!!


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 10, 2014)

Now that is a* nice *trike!!


----------



## jkent (Jun 10, 2014)

Kinda has a Shelby thing going doesn't it.
JKent


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't know, but looks like it meets your criteria and if the price is okay, pull that trigger soldier.
Really nice lines.
Chris


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 10, 2014)

*make? model?*

30's Skyskipper Airflow


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 10, 2014)

manufactured by the American National Company of Toledo, Ohio.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies and especially to the STIG for the identification. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2014)

I sure hope someone on here didn't just buy this out from under me! V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Jun 10, 2014)

where is it listed?lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here was the Ebay listing. While I was trying to work out pick up someone from Tx hit the BIN. This just sucks! V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-192...Mmlz1%2FzB3LS4P091nr0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 10, 2014)

Good chance it wasn't someone here who grabbed it up first. These types of trikes are the most sought after with collectors and usually bring the highest sale prices if in decent condition. The $350 BIN was definitely in the reasonable range for this model from what I've seen in sold listings. Hope you find another one similar to it for a fair price. It does suck when you really want a collectible bike or trike and someone else beats you to the punch.

Dave


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 11, 2014)

It wasn't me...................................


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Here was the Ebay listing. While I was trying to work out pick up someone from Tx hit the BIN. This just sucks! V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-192...Mmlz1%2FzB3LS4P091nr0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Hope it wasn't someone here who saw your thread first!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Hope it wasn't someone here who saw your thread first!




I hope not either. The only thing I do know is that the person is from Hurst. Tx. V/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I hope not either. The only thing I do know is that the person is from Hurst. Tx. V/r Shawn




Guilty as charged. I pulled up eBay yesterday after work doing my normal searches and BAM...there it was! I was surprised it hadn't sold already, as it already had 3 watchers. Bargain priced in my mind. I'm betting that it will detail out nicely!


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 11, 2014)

..... Ut oh !!!


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 11, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> ..... Ut oh !!!




And no, I didn't see it here first...plus no link was provided anyway. The time to buy is when you see it! It took me all of 6 seconds to hit the BIN!


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 11, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> manufactured by the American National Company of Toledo, Ohio.




Actually the Junior Toy Company, Hammond IN.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 11, 2014)

Had I seen it on eBay I would've pulled the trigger immediately too!  Great Sky Skipper!  I've got an orig snapshot of a kid on one back I'm the day...  Scott post pics when it's detailed!


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 11, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> Actually the Junior Toy Company, Hammond IN.




There before me sat a little red tricycle. Not just any depression era tricycle, mind you, but a 1935 Sky Skipper Air Flow, manufactured by the American National Company of Toledo, Ohio. Just what is it that sets the Sky Skipper (and it’s girl’s counterpart, the Sky Princess) apart from other three-wheelers of the same vintage? Most were constructed of tubular steel with solid rubber tires and coated with a sturdy coat of paint, but the American National trikes went a step further, they adopted a streamlined art-deco design made popular on planes, trains, automobiles and other industrial items of the 1930s.

The man who designed the Sky Skipper tricycle was Harold. L. Van Doren (1895-1957), one of the foremost industrial engineer and design specialist of his day, and a founding member of The Society of Industrial Design. Van Doren achieved his fame with the application of art deco contemporary design to household goods. Among his milestones was the first modern Maytag washing machine, radios designed to resemble the towering new skyscrapers of New York City, and a Philco refrigerator with the handle in the center, capable of opening either from the left or the right.

In 1935 Van Doren began designing for the American National Company. His streamlined designs featured a distinctive bat wing handlebar and aerodynamic fenders superimposed on the tubular steel frame. His tricycles, scooters and other toys designed for American National proved immensely popular, and due in part to their sturdy construction quite a few remain extant.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 11, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> There before me sat a little red tricycle. Not just any depression era tricycle, mind you, but a 1935 Sky Skipper Air Flow, manufactured by the American National Company of Toledo, Ohio. Just what is it that sets the Sky Skipper (and it’s girl’s counterpart, the Sky Princess) apart from other three-wheelers of the same vintage? Most were constructed of tubular steel with solid rubber tires and coated with a sturdy coat of paint, but the American National trikes went a step further, they adopted a streamlined art-deco design made popular on planes, trains, automobiles and other industrial items of the 1930s.
> 
> The man who designed the Sky Skipper tricycle was Harold. L. Van Doren (1895-1957), one of the foremost industrial engineer and design specialist of his day, and a founding member of The Society of Industrial Design. Van Doren achieved his fame with the application of art deco contemporary design to household goods. Among his milestones was the first modern Maytag washing machine, radios designed to resemble the towering new skyscrapers of New York City, and a Philco refrigerator with the handle in the center, capable of opening either from the left or the right.
> 
> In 1935 Van Doren began designing for the American National Company. His streamlined designs featured a distinctive bat wing handlebar and aerodynamic fenders superimposed on the tubular steel frame. His tricycles, scooters and other toys designed for American National proved immensely popular, and due in part to their sturdy construction quite a few remain extant.




I could be wrong...as I do not have paper on this...yet...but...an experienced tricycle guy id'ed it as a Junior Toy Co trike...which makes sense since the hub cap says Junior.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I would have hit the BIN quickly as well but the seller didn't want to ship and I was trying to work with them on holding it until I could arrange the pick up. Oh well the search continues.... V/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 11, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> I could be wrong...as I do not have paper on this...yet...but...an experienced tricycle guy id'ed it as a Junior Toy Co trike...which makes sense since the hub cap says Junior.




Still searching the net and noticing something else...Junior used the word SKY on many of their items, American National did not appear to.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I would have hit the BIN quickly as well but the seller didn't want to ship and I was trying to work with them on holding it until I could arrange the pick up. Oh well the search continues.... V/r Shawn




Good luck with the hunt Shawn!  I have an affinity for the streamlined trikes too!


----------

